# Games



## koytorralba (Aug 13, 2012)

Running MIUI 2.9.21

How do I fix this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## plutonium0587 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is your DPI stock? I know sometimes that messes it up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

DPI looks about stock. Yesterday I flashed the new liquid smooth, made all my normal changes in liquid settings, and What's App would download and install, but wouldn't open because it couldn't "recognize" the type of device I was on. After reflashing the ROM and trying to open the app before changing any settings, it worked fine.

So maybe try making a backup and reflashing miui and downloading that first....or I could send you the apk lol.


----------

